# Freud FT1710 EDGE GUIDE



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

I recently purchased the Freud FT1702 router Kit. Actually I purchased two. One for my table and one for above table work. My only problem is I can't find the FT1710 edge guide for it anywhere. Are they still making it? Does anybody know where I can purchase it or an aftermarket brand that will work?


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

About myself,

Hobby woodworker. Accountant by trade. Most of what I have made lately is sawdust and a few shop fixtures to help store and organize my stuff. Biggest thing I have built is a bookshelf way back in high school. I recently upgrade a lot of my equipment and am working to fine tune them and my skills so I can make better quality projects. I have more project ideas than time. Currently I am working on a couple of mantel clocks and a cutting board.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith and welcome to the forum. I cannot help you with the edge guide but someone will be along who will. 

Sounds to me like you have taken a good approach to the hobby. I would imagine you will soon be posting pics.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The 1710 guide is still listed on the Freud site, and Googling for it turns up several online vendors who appear to have it in stock.


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> The 1710 guide is still listed on the Freud site, and Googling for it turns up several online vendors who appear to have it in stock.


I have googled it several times, but the vendors that have it listed all say back ordered. I tried ordering it through Amazon/timberline, but they canceled my order. If you are seeing someplace that actually has it in stock, I would appreciate a link so I can look at it.

Thanks,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI krdomingue

Looks like this one should fit your routers, but I'm not 100% sure..I have one that I use on my Freud routers..
But I don't have the 1702 Freud but I'm sure you can rework it just a little bit if not.

Amazon.com: Freud FT2010 Deluxe Edge Guide: Home Improvement

But I will say I like the PC one over the Freud..

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1239723707&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1239723707&sr=1-2

=======
=======



krdomingue said:


> I recently purchased the Freud FT1702 router Kit. Actually I purchased two. One for my table and one for above table work. My only problem is I can't find the FT1710 edge guide for it anywhere. Are they still making it? Does anybody know where I can purchase it or an aftermarket brand that will work?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Judging from the reviews of the product on Amazon, one might be a little wary.
Mine works well but, it's an older one.


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI krdomingue
> 
> Looks like this one should fit your routers, but I'm not 100% sure..I have one that I use on my Freud routers..
> But I don't have the 1702 Freud but I'm sure you can rework it just a little bit if not.
> ...


I acutally purchased the FT2010 thinking it would work, but it will not. The rods are too far apart. In a pinch, I think I can drive out the pins that hold the rods in place and move them over and re-drill, but I would rather have the real thing. 

I have measured the PC guides in the store, and they do not work either. I wish they would, because I like them better.

thanks,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Keith

It's a easy fix  takes about 20 mins. of shop time..

I will say it's one of the items you will NOT use to many times..I can count on one hand how many times I have use mind in the last 5 years..now that most router bits come with bearings ..or you can use the brass guides to do the same thing a lot of the time..and they are always right on the button unlike many of the edge guides..  but if you want one they are so easy to make..like many woodworkers I have made many..see my gallery for just some of them. 

see below..


=========



krdomingue said:


> I acutally purchased the FT2010 thinking it would work, but it will not. The rods are too far apart. In a pinch, I think I can drive out the pins that hold the rods in place and move them over and re-drill, but I would rather have the real thing.
> 
> I have measured the PC guides in the store, and they do not work either. I wish they would, because I like them better.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Keith.


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Keith
> 
> It's a easy fix  takes about 20 mins. of shop time..
> 
> ...


I might be able to do that. I would still rather have the original, but if I fail in my quest to find one, I think I will tackle this. 

Thanks,


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

krdomingue said:


> I recently purchased the Freud FT1702 router Kit. Actually I purchased two. One for my table and one for above table work. My only problem is I can't find the FT1710 edge guide for it anywhere. Are they still making it? Does anybody know where I can purchase it or an aftermarket brand that will work?


Hi Keith,

We are having a hard time keeping stock on the edge guides due to the recent promotions for the routers. They are still in production but I don't yet have word on when they are due to arrive. You may be able to keep tabs on the status by calling our Parts and Repair department at (800) 334-4107 (option 3).


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Charles. I will try to be patient. Does your parts department sell them direct or do you have to go through a dealer?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

They only offer replacement parts (but it never hurts to ask).


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

bobj you always have smart solutions


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I read these posts down and was bewildered by the edge guide, I just couldn't comprehend what it was until the last post, because over here, we call it a fence, but will agree that they become quite superflous in the main because of the bearing guided cutters.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith and welcome to the forum. Katy Texas!! I lived for a while off Park wind and then the last place was West Green CT. Oh yes also Eagle Trail, which was where we move in 1984. My youngest is still living in West Houston, not far from the Beltway 8. In fact 5 weeks from today, we will be on our way to Houston for his wedding in Galveston. We moved to Tulsa in 2001 and then to Dallas Ga in late 2002. We figure on staying here for the duration, summers are 2-3 months, winter the same. The rest of the time it is just plain nice.

Well again we are glad you have joined us here.


----------



## krdomingue (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Sounds like you have moved around a bit. I had also, until I put down roots here in Katy. I have been in the same house now for 19+ years.


----------

